# Buy US dollars now or wait?



## toby2111 (28 Nov 2010)

Spending Christmas with my brother in USA and will be hopefully spending a good few dollars.The euro seems to be weakening at the moment so should I order my dollars now or wait and hope that it may pick up again?


----------



## sustanon (28 Nov 2010)

I'll be spending Christmas in Ireland, and I'm waiting to buy Euro. I'll do my bit to inject some cash into your economy!


----------



## toby2111 (28 Nov 2010)

Not looking to invest,just wondering if its best to order my dollars this week or wait to see if the euro strengthens against the dollar.Will the bailout details tonight help make euro stronger?


----------

